# Buckboard Bacon



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone here ever try Hi-Mountain's Buckboard Bacon?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

KEN W
That is close to being next on my to do list. I have been talking with someone who makes it with the Hi-Mountain and he tells me it is a recommended 10 day curing process, but he has done it for 7 days with no difference in results of the end product. 
I wanted to make it this weekend with pork roast thawing but a 10 day cure didn't fit into my next weeks schedule, so tommorrow I am just smoking the roast for some pulled pork instead.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I bought a whole pork loin at Sam's last week.It is curing with the Hi-Mountain right now......will smoke it on Wed. or Thurs......Canadian Bacon


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

So is buckboard bacon the same thing as canadian bacon, because I have made canadian bacon from pork loin? Great stuff, pizza, omlettes, etc. !!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes.....I have never used the kit before.When I looked on smoking websites for Canadian Bacon.....they basically said cut down on the number of days.....from 10 for a shoulder to 6 or7 for a loin.Otherwise the directions are the same.I am doing an 8 lb loin which uses one of the 3 packets in the Buckboard Bacon kit from Hi-Mountain.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I smoked my Canadian Bacon this morning.An 8lb loin cut in half.Smoked both pieces for about 2 hours at 200 deg. until it reached a temp of 140 deg.Let it cool and sliced it.....tastes great!!!


----------

